# Thread updating in weird order



## winjim (16 Feb 2015)

I've noticed that a post in a thread I'm watching has appeared in a strange order. I received a notification about it this morning, but the time on the post itself is yesterday afternoon, and it has slotted into the thread amongst _yesterday_'s posts.

I wonder when the post was actually made...


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2015)

I've noticed this a lot lately too. Seems to affect posts by particular members?


----------



## srw (16 Feb 2015)

I'm guessing it's pre-moderation, given the identity of some of the posters.


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> I'm guessing it's pre-moderation, given the identity of some of the posters.


In that case, what's weirdest is who is _not _on the list.


----------



## winjim (16 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> I'm guessing it's pre-moderation, given the identity of some of the posters.


I did wonder if it might be, hence my not mentioning any specifics


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2015)

Posts from brand new members and, occasionally members who's content we want to review for a short period, go into a moderation review queue. As such they will appear out of order, but it's generally short-lived and the alerts work as normal so you shouldn't miss them.


----------



## winjim (16 Feb 2015)

Cool 

Now I'm off to play the "guess who's rattled the mods' cage" game!


----------



## glenn forger (28 Feb 2015)

Vehemently disagree.


----------

